# 721 Bug and Feature Update List



## EagleID (Nov 13, 2002)

*1) Is there a list of known and verified Bugs being maintained by anyone? If so, what is the link? 
* 
*2) Is there a Software Revision History being maintained by anyone that ties in with a Bugs List? In other words, what specific fixes were made with a specific software version release? 
* 
*3) The same could be said to Features improvements since not all software changes are made to fix bugs. Is some sort of desired Features Improvements list being maintained? 
* 
I've searched the Forums and noted several 721 bugs being reported over and over, but I wonder if the loop is being closed with Dish Network? I saw nothing on the Dish Network site that lists the reported and verified bugs. This makes you wonder what they are working on and when they intend to get it fixed...

Comments are appreciated


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Trust me when I tell you that the 721 team read each and every 721 post here at DBSTalk.COM

They are paying attention to everything and are making notes and working on correction the commonly reported problems.

There should be a release before Christmas that will make everyone very happy.


----------



## EagleID (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Scott - I'm waiting to purchase the 721 until I see that the major problems are fixed. It seems like 721 users are still losing timers and having timers not fully record properly. How much of this is *cockpit error* versus true software/hardware problems is somewhat difficult to discern. Thats why the question. 

Does this mean that the public Lists I wondered about don't exist?


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

EagleID
Just buy it...you will not be disappointed. The benefits FAR outweigh any problems that might crop up.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree. I got one a few weeks ago after using Replay for 2 years. I'm a bit disappointed with the software - especially the recording being time-based instead of show-based - but the two tuners kick butt. It is so nice to be able to watch something while recording something else and record two things at the same time. The only glitch I've had was after I had my second dish installed and I should've had the sense to reboot after the tech was messing around with it so much.

Dennis


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

I third the motion.
I had Tivo for about a year and switched over. After about 2 weeks the 721 is working great. No missed shows.. although it did randomly record a 'Paid Programming' show. I wonder if it was telling me that I needed to work out more, clean up better, fold shirts better, fry chicken better, defrost better....  But no problems now.
I wonder why there is a 'glitch phase' with it.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I am putting a jinx on it by saying no missed timers since L104 update.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm happy with mine, now that its up and working. My only little glitch since the last reboot was a 2 part Smallville (7min and 53 min) with a little of the show missing. The 2 tuners is awesome, I am using both at the same time 3 or 4 times each week.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

I dunno if anyone else has seen this, but recording a hour long show along side a 30 minute show, with another hour long show after seems to be a recipy for disaster (I lost 70s show last night when I had Buffy/70's show set to record, with 24 set to record in the next time slot: and I've lost friends with friends/Survivor set to record, and CSI set to record in the next time slot).. Of course, it could just be me... but I've started switching them all to 1 hour and it seems to have helped (and I got the whole 40 minute friends last week too *heh*) =]


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I was kind of excited to hear about the new 721 features that are suppose to be out by Christmas on the Tech Chat, slo motion, and the ability to change a tuner by just hitting the channel # and if you are recording something on that tuner it will switch you to the other tuner.
I also liked the smaller pause Icon when they demoed the slo motion, also no big banner on the bottom to cover what you may be looking to slo mo, hope it stays the same as the video showed...
Also when they talked about the sorting shows they only said 501/508 did he just forget to mention 721, will they 721 get the sort option as well, it is needed badly.
Hopefully they will have some bug fixes with that upgrade as well.
If they pull all that off it will be a nice Christmas gift.


----------



## Kosh_5x5 (Oct 23, 2002)

I had mine for almost 3 weeks. No missed shows. It recorded 3 unscheduled shows (no big deal). A couple of shows were chopped at the beginning or the end, but based on some discussion here, I am pretty sure it was the network running long or starting early. I have successfully recorded the Friends/Survivor/CSI combo with no problems.

I have never had a PVR prior to this. It is a wonderful piece of equipment. 

The Vorlon


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 721 somehow recorded 24 hours straight. I have no idea why it did this and oddly enough the pvr guide showed i recoded the news at 11 pm. Shwed so few hours available I started scrolling and deleting excess stuff.

Got to the news and wow over a page of recordings. Deled the entire mess and lots of other stuff and PVR didnt show more time available

I finally powered off and when hat didnt clear things I power switch rebooted.

This happen to anyone else?

Now someone might have hit record but wierdly the receiver appeared to stop recording the next day when a time record of hazel fired.


----------



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Is Dish going to release a bug fix soon before it comes out with the slo-mo and freeze frame additions?? Bug fixes are well over due on this machine.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I agree I would like to see a fix before any features, especially since those features could add more bugs. Amazing on the tech chat no callers got through about bugs..


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If some would like to help me have a list of all bugs so that I can post it on my pvr website so that there can be one place to look at all of the bugs and feature ideas, that would be great appreciated by me and many others that view my website. I have not updated it in a while because there was not much going on but I am now starting to update it. The bug section is what needs the most work.


----------



## kore (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm a long time reader and finally opened an account to post my opinions on my 721. 

I had a Directv with Tivo for about 1 year and 6 months. It was a Sony T-60. I read that Directv was coming out with a Series II Directivo so I put mine up on Ebay. Sold for over $600. 

My wife wanted some programming that was unique to Dish Network so we decided to go the DishNet route with our new system. Got a 721/301 combo for $499 with install, a second dish and DP34 switch.

We were always happy with the Tivo. Really worked well (even when we were waiting for version 2 software to allow dual tuner recording). 

The 721 is much buggier. Every Thursday we have a lot of recordings (timers) set up. Friends, Survivor, Will & Grace, CSI, ER, etc. Some Thursdays, we end up watching shows as they are being recorded. Each time we do this, the system crashes. Typically, it will 'forget' to record at least one of the Thursday night shows. Also, when I set up the timers, some timers I could set up to the SF local mapped channel numbers (2, 5, 7, 11, etc) but I would often get 'conflict' messages unless I set up some timers on the 8000 range. I get a lot of 'conflict' messages when no conflict exists. One night, my unit started recording The West Wing and a day later showed it was still recording it. The system started deleting other recorded programs and would not record more than one other show at the same time. I finally reset the unit and it had one hour of the West Wing but deleted many other shows. On a different night, the 721 deleted all the programs I had recorded except for the two that were protected. My son power cycles the unit (he's one) a few times in a row and the unit reboots. 

Now I understand these are "known bugs". I've called tech support. Usually, I ask for Advanced Support right away because I know the people at first line don't really know. The problem is that most advanced support staff are not very helpful. I had one tech that was very helpful in the five or so times I called. He told me that these are known bugs and he was sorry, he offered me a month of HBO for free and told me that he hopes that they release new software soon. Other techs have walked me though an insane amount of busywork or one even told me I should remove and re-insert the card once a day. The last tech I spoke with told me that the installer probably did a poor job installing the unit because the 721 is very different than other units. When I told her I didn't have any problems with signal strength or losing transponders she said 'I still need to have a tech come out and check the installation'. I'm not sure I want to waste a day off waiting for a tech who will tell me the installation is fine and I should just wait for the new version of software. 

Other little glitches are just annoying. Having to start the show over (if I started watching a program that was being recorded at the same time) when the program ends. Having the unit reboot at the end of a recorded show if I am watching a recorded show while two other shows are being recorded. The flashing timer is an eyesore. Using PIP to switch between two live recordings is strange. 

The 721 has a lot of potential and a lot of bugs. If/when I get a 921 (if I'm still a DishNet subscriber) I'll wait longer for the issues to be worked out.

Also, I find it interesting that the techs are quick to blame the engineers or chalk up the bugs to "this is a very new unit and new units will take time to work out the bugs". 

Anyway, another user's experience posted here at DBSTalk.com.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with the Thursday Of Doom (tm)... Had any all black recordings which grind the receiver to a halt when you try and play them?


----------



## kore (Nov 30, 2002)

"Thursday of Doom", I like that. Captures the true feeling.
Yes, I've noticed black recordings. Only once, though. Usually the system just reboots or forgets to record one/some of the shows.

I do miss the Season Pass function of the Tivo. I like that the system could select/record only the new shows so I don't get filled with re-runs. Also, I like that the Tivo will record those "special one hour episodes" using the Season Pass.


----------

